# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Me mungon vetja qe kam qene dikur?

## citrusse

Tung,

Kam kaluar neper depresion dhe tani meqe pjeserisht e kalova, e shoh se sa shume me ka ndryshuar dhe trurin. P.sh. ajo qe me shqeteson me tani, pervec te tjerave, eshte qe kur kam qene shume me i ri dhe isha me miq, une isha atmosfera e tavolines dhe shquhesha per gjerat qe thoja, ndersa tani kur them ndonje gje, te gjithe me shikojne sikur te kem lajthitur, madje kam problem edhe me shqiptimin e sakte te fjaleve, mos te flas per permbajtjten e atyre qe them. E ndjej trurin te mjegullt, te pergjumur dhe nuk shpresoj per rikthim te atij trurit qe kam pasur, pasi nuk jam ai qe kam qene dikur. Si thoni ju? Cfare te bejqe te pakten te kendellem, qofte edhe ajo e vogel?

----------


## Era-R

> Tung,
> 
> Kam kaluar neper depresion dhe tani meqe pjeserisht e kalova, e shoh se sa shume me ka ndryshuar dhe trurin. P.sh. ajo qe me shqeteson me tani, pervec te tjerave, eshte qe kur kam qene shume me i ri dhe isha me miq, une isha atmosfera e tavolines dhe shquhesha per gjerat qe thoja, ndersa tani kur them ndonje gje, te gjithe me shikojne sikur te kem lajthitur, madje kam problem edhe me shqiptimin e sakte te fjaleve, mos te flas per permbajtjten e atyre qe them. E ndjej trurin te mjegullt, te pergjumur dhe nuk shpresoj per rikthim te atij trurit qe kam pasur, pasi nuk jam ai qe kam qene dikur. Si thoni ju? Cfare te bejqe te pakten te kendellem, qofte edhe ajo e vogel?


Mos valle ke dhe humbje te memories afatshkurter?...

----------


## mia@

Nuk besoj se e ke vetem nga depresioni ndryshimin. Te gjithe ndryshojme me kalimin e viteve. Piqemi, marrim nje qendrim me serioz, behemi me passiv, te lodhur, te dembelosur, te stresuar. Nuk duhet te neglizhojme efektin qe ka ambjenti ku jetojme mbi ne, njerezit qe na rrethojne experiencat personale, etj.Vetem nje fjale kam une per ty. Zgjohu dhe GROW UP! Merre jeten tende nen kontroll! Qaramanet nuk i do njeri! PIKE!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

oh na cmende me keto depresionet e tua citrus, pa ofendim....ke aftesin te kuptosh qe ke ndryshuar por smund ta kuptosh pse ke ndryshuar? plus mos u qaj per si ke qen, cdo njeri i ndryshohet karakteri kur rritet sic tha mia, sic ndryshohet edhe pamja, eshte pjes e jetes, problemi jot nuk eshte depresioni por fakti qe nuk di si te move forward

----------


## stern

> Tung,
> 
> Kam kaluar neper depresion dhe tani meqe pjeserisht e kalova, e shoh se sa shume me ka ndryshuar dhe trurin. P.sh. ajo qe me shqeteson me tani, pervec te tjerave, eshte qe kur kam qene shume me i ri dhe isha me miq, une isha atmosfera e tavolines dhe shquhesha per gjerat qe thoja, ndersa tani kur them ndonje gje, te gjithe me shikojne sikur te kem lajthitur, madje kam problem edhe me shqiptimin e sakte te fjaleve, mos te flas per permbajtjten e atyre qe them. E ndjej trurin te mjegullt, te pergjumur dhe nuk shpresoj per rikthim te atij trurit qe kam pasur, pasi nuk jam ai qe kam qene dikur. Si thoni ju? Cfare te bejqe te pakten te kendellem, qofte edhe ajo e vogel?


Degjo citrusse
Nuk e di por shkruan shume shpesh per gjendjen tende
te kam lezuar disa kohe me pare te njejten gje
cfare kerkon ne te vertete?
Pergjigjet e  shume Anetareve i ke lezuar

Tani nje keshille nga une
Nqs eshte me sinqeritet kjo gje qe sjell ketu atehere do ishte mire te kerkoje ndihme tek Psikologu .Ata qe kishin per te thene gje ketu e thane cdeshiron tjeter
tani gjerat smund te perseriten 1000 here se behesh dashje-padashje i merzitur per te tjeret
Te me falesh nqs me keqkupton por mendoj qe do ishte me mire te kerkoje ndihme ne vendin e duhur
me respekt
stern

----------


## Meriamun

Mos u merzit, nuk je vetem. Pothuajse trecereket e njerezimit e kane kete problem. Une nuk mund ti quaj te mencur dhe me tru te kthjellet kriminelet qe bene masakrat ne ballkan, as prifterinjte qe duke keqperdorur fene i inkurajonin, dhe as forcat politike qe i shtynin. Nuk mund ti quaj te mencur ata qe ne shume vende islamike ne emer te fese duke e keq perdorur kryejne atentate nga me te kobshmet, duke vrare femije etjere. Nuk mund te quaj te mencur popullin amerikan dhe klasen e tij drejtuese qe po dergon bijte e tij per te vrare ane e mbane globit. As keta ushtare qe vrasin e presin nuk mund ti quaj te mencur. Kush vret nuk eshte mire psiqikisht dhe truri nuk i funksionon ashtu sic duhet. Kot per kuriozitet a din ti se ne bote vetem ne kete sekond qe une po te shkruaj ty u vrane 80 veta dhe kjo eshte me statistika kopetente. Pra duke krahasuar veten me tere keta palaco qe ka planeti dhe duke pare qe pjesa me e madhe e jona jetojme si bagetite pa kurrefare qellimi ne jete, nuk e di se cfare te preokupon. Te preokupon ideja se cfare do thone tjeret? Eshte gabim nqs rrin e lodh trurin se cfare thone tjeret. Njerezit asnjehere nuk do jene te kenaqur. Tregojne nje barcalet per Nastradin Hoxhen i cili kishte hipur ne gomar ndersa te birin e kishte vene para gomarit. Kur e pane fshataret thane po si ske turp e ke lene cunin ne kembe se eshte i vogel e lodhet. Hyp cunin ne gomar e vete ne kembe. Kur e shofin disa fshatare tjere thone, sa te paedukate keta te rinjte e diteve te sotme, vete ne maje te gomarit e babai ne kembe. Nejse si perfundim per tu vene kapak llafeve te popullit, hypin te dy mbi gomar. Kur i shef nji grup tjeter fshataresh, tere qesendi i thone po si skeni turp se e mbytet gomarin, dy veta siper. Pra llafeve te njerezve eshte e kote tu japesh rendesi me shume se cduhet. Tani persa i perket problemeve e halleve qe kemi me aq sa kemi mundesi me force e durim duhet ti perballojme. Jeta jo gjithmone eshte e lehte. Nuk eshte e thene qe gjithmone hallet dhe problemet te biejne vetem nder komshi. Edhe ne si njerez qe jemi do te perballemi me sfida nga me te ndryshmet dhe vetkuptohet qe secili ne menyren e tij reagon. Ne shqiptaret ne shume raste vuajme me shume prej opionionit. Na vret opinioni neve, na han meraku se cfare thote x apo y. Te thone cfare te duan secili ka te metat dhe difektet e veta. Lexova qe kishe hapur nje teme ku pyesje nese eshte vone te nisesh jeten nga e para meqe je 28 vjec. U shkriva se qeshuri, lool ahahaa po ca eshte kjo pyetje mor burre i dheut? As qe behet fjale qe je ne kohe. Biles nqs ti i futesh me vullnet dhe durim mund te besh me shume gjera se c'mund te vijne ne mend. Asnjehere nuk eshte vone per njerezit qe kane kurajo. Po te lexosh jetet e njerezeve te medhenj do mahnitesh se si nje pjese e madhe e tyre kane kaluar shume veshtiresi ne jete dhe madje edhe jane denuar. Kane kaluar jeten ne burgje. A din ti ca do te thote te besh 10 apo 20 vjet burg dhe te dalesh perseri me koken larte e plote shprese. A e ke pare Kurt Kolen ti? Kryetarin e te perndjekurve politik te shqiperise? E ke lexuar At Zef Pllumin qe qendroi 23 vjet neper burgjet diktatures qe provoi prangat qe ne moshen 19 vjecare dhe gjithe rinine e kaloi ne burg? 
Ti e ke jeten para.
Mbeshtetju Zotit. Asgje nuk ndodh nqs nuk ka qene e predestinume e shkrujtme.

----------


## Nete

> Tung,
> 
> Kam kaluar neper depresion dhe tani meqe pjeserisht e kalova, e shoh se sa shume me ka ndryshuar dhe trurin. P.sh. ajo qe me shqeteson me tani, pervec te tjerave, eshte qe kur kam qene shume me i ri dhe isha me miq, une isha atmosfera e tavolines dhe shquhesha per gjerat qe thoja, ndersa tani kur them ndonje gje, te gjithe me shikojne sikur te kem lajthitur, madje kam problem edhe me shqiptimin e sakte te fjaleve, mos te flas per permbajtjten e atyre qe them. E ndjej trurin te mjegullt, te pergjumur dhe nuk shpresoj per rikthim te atij trurit qe kam pasur, pasi nuk jam ai qe kam qene dikur. Si thoni ju? Cfare te bejqe te pakten te kendellem, qofte edhe ajo e vogel?


Pra ke kaluar neper depresion!Atehere kthejllohu me kalimin e viteve,normal qe njeriu ndryshone,dil neper shetitje merru me aktivitete sportive,pra mos shiko vetem anet negative te jetes,ka edhe ato pozitive!Ke gjithe jeten perpara  :Lulja3:

----------


## citrusse

> Mos u merzit, nuk je vetem. Pothuajse trecereket e njerezimit e kane kete problem. Une nuk mund ti quaj te mencur dhe me tru te kthjellet kriminelet qe bene masakrat ne ballkan, as prifterinjte qe duke keqperdorur fene i inkurajonin, dhe as forcat politike qe i shtynin. Nuk mund ti quaj te mencur ata qe ne shume vende islamike ne emer te fese duke e keq perdorur kryejne atentate nga me te kobshmet, duke vrare femije etjere. Nuk mund te quaj te mencur popullin amerikan dhe klasen e tij drejtuese qe po dergon bijte e tij per te vrare ane e mbane globit. As keta ushtare qe vrasin e presin nuk mund ti quaj te mencur. Kush vret nuk eshte mire psiqikisht dhe truri nuk i funksionon ashtu sic duhet. Kot per kuriozitet a din ti se ne bote vetem ne kete sekond qe une po te shkruaj ty u vrane 80 veta dhe kjo eshte me statistika kopetente. Pra duke krahasuar veten me tere keta palaco qe ka planeti dhe duke pare qe pjesa me e madhe e jona jetojme si bagetite pa kurrefare qellimi ne jete, nuk e di se cfare te preokupon. Te preokupon ideja se cfare do thone tjeret? Eshte gabim nqs rrin e lodh trurin se cfare thone tjeret. Njerezit asnjehere nuk do jene te kenaqur. Tregojne nje barcalet per Nastradin Hoxhen i cili kishte hipur ne gomar ndersa te birin e kishte vene para gomarit. Kur e pane fshataret thane po si ske turp e ke lene cunin ne kembe se eshte i vogel e lodhet. Hyp cunin ne gomar e vete ne kembe. Kur e shofin disa fshatare tjere thone, sa te paedukate keta te rinjte e diteve te sotme, vete ne maje te gomarit e babai ne kembe. Nejse si perfundim per tu vene kapak llafeve te popullit, hypin te dy mbi gomar. Kur i shef nji grup tjeter fshataresh, tere qesendi i thone po si skeni turp se e mbytet gomarin, dy veta siper. Pra llafeve te njerezve eshte e kote tu japesh rendesi me shume se cduhet. Tani persa i perket problemeve e halleve qe kemi me aq sa kemi mundesi me force e durim duhet ti perballojme. Jeta jo gjithmone eshte e lehte. Nuk eshte e thene qe gjithmone hallet dhe problemet te biejne vetem nder komshi. Edhe ne si njerez qe jemi do te perballemi me sfida nga me te ndryshmet dhe vetkuptohet qe secili ne menyren e tij reagon. Ne shqiptaret ne shume raste vuajme me shume prej opionionit. Na vret opinioni neve, na han meraku se cfare thote x apo y. Te thone cfare te duan secili ka te metat dhe difektet e veta. Lexova qe kishe hapur nje teme ku pyesje nese eshte vone te nisesh jeten nga e para meqe je 28 vjec. U shkriva se qeshuri, lool ahahaa po ca eshte kjo pyetje mor burre i dheut? As qe behet fjale qe je ne kohe. Biles nqs ti i futesh me vullnet dhe durim mund te besh me shume gjera se c'mund te vijne ne mend. Asnjehere nuk eshte vone per njerezit qe kane kurajo. Po te lexosh jetet e njerezeve te medhenj do mahnitesh se si nje pjese e madhe e tyre kane kaluar shume veshtiresi ne jete dhe madje edhe jane denuar. Kane kaluar jeten ne burgje. A din ti ca do te thote te besh 10 apo 20 vjet burg dhe te dalesh perseri me koken larte e plote shprese. A e ke pare Kurt Kolen ti? Kryetarin e te perndjekurve politik te shqiperise? E ke lexuar At Zef Pllumin qe qendroi 23 vjet neper burgjet diktatures qe provoi prangat qe ne moshen 19 vjecare dhe gjithe rinine e kaloi ne burg? 
> Ti e ke jeten para.
> Mbeshtetju Zotit. Asgje nuk ndodh nqs nuk ka qene e predestinume e shkrujtme.


Ke shkruar shume gjera qe une i kisha mbjellur ne koke me kalimin e kohes. Ne fakt Mia apo Rexhina une kete teme sic opo e shihni e kam hapur me 2011, por pergjigjet po i shoh se paskam marre tani. Edhe une jam i vetedijshem qe jam bere i merzitshem, por kjo eshte dhe shenje e trurit te lodhur, sepse po te kisha une trurin e kendellur as qe do hapja tema te kesaj natyre,. Sido qe te jete ju falenderoj per cdo pergjigje qe keni dhene!

----------


## shoku_tanku

tani ne 2012 u ka ikur truri njerezve ne mase por ty cuditerisht te paska ardhur..je rast per tu studiuar...peace brother  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angmokio

> Ke shkruar shume gjera qe une i kisha mbjellur ne koke me kalimin e kohes. Ne fakt Mia apo Rexhina une kete teme sic opo e shihni e kam hapur me 2011, por pergjigjet po i shoh se paskam marre tani. Edhe une jam i vetedijshem qe jam bere i merzitshem, por kjo eshte dhe shenje e trurit te lodhur, sepse po te kisha une trurin e kendellur as qe do hapja tema te kesaj natyre,. Sido qe te jete ju falenderoj per cdo pergjigje qe keni dhene!


Mos e vri mendjen , me  e keqja tek ty ka kaluar . Ti je i ndergjegjshem per problemet qe ke kaluar .

Askush nuk mund te te ndihmoje , vetem ti mund te ndihmosh veten tende. Nqs do shkruash per problemet e tua duke pritur ngushellime prej anetareve them se ben gabim sepse ti ske nevoje per ngushellime. Leviz , ndrysho , argetohu, qesh , dil me shoqeri etj . Te gjitha keto gjera do te te bejne aktiv dhe te njejte me ate qe ke qene para disa kohesh.

Te uroj me gjithe zemer ta kalosh kete faze te tirshtueshme.

----------


## bindi

> Me mungon vetja qe kam qene dikur?


Citrusse
Zakonisht kjo gje ndodh te gjithe atyre qe ne fmijri apo dhe ne moshen e adoleshences te tyre kane krijuar nje bote plot iluzione,nje bote te perkryer ku endrat pushtojne imagjinatene tyre,ndersa brenga ishte gjeja e fundit ne jeten e tyre ,ajo thuaj se nuk egziston fare,por me kalimin e viteve duke e prekur realitetin dte per dite me shume fillon te shohesh qe perpara teje spaloset nje bote tjeter perpara ,disi me e vrazht e cila aksidentalisht fillon dhe permbyse ate boten e andrave te medha,pikrisht ketu eshte ai momenti kur njeriu fillon te zhgnjehet dhe fillon te bie ne depresion ,dhe ne nje situat te till te ndihet dhe konfuz!Por,por!?Kjo ne nje fare mnyre ka dhe pozitivitetin e vet,mbase ne shikim te pare te duket pak e vrazht por kjo eshte rruga drejt deziluzionizmit dhe peceptimit te nje realiteti te ri, t,atij se çfare eshte ne fakt,kur njeriu fillon te behet me i vetdishem dhe me pergjegjes ne formsimin e karakterit dhe konstitucionit te tij shpirtror!Dhe kur nje dite ta arish kete ,do te thuash ,po sa naiv qe isha dikur!
Ne fund do te sugjeroja qe kurr te mos i humbesh shpresat,se edhe kjo kalon ,ke per te pare se ne fund veten do ta shohesh me te fort ne kuadrin e arsyes...

----------


## EuroStar1

> Mos u merzit, nuk je vetem. Pothuajse trecereket e njerezimit e kane kete problem.


Trecerket e njerezve e ke fjalen per vendin ku banon ti apo per mbare njerzimin ? Jo , se mua me te tille tip si ky i rreshkituri akoma nuk me ka rastisur ne qindra e mijra vete qe kam takuar



> Mbeshtetju Zotit. Asgje nuk ndodh nqs nuk ka qene e predestinume e shkrujtme.


Si ti mbeshtet Zoti-t psh nje tek 17 qe i ka ikur truri fare ?

----------


## Meriamun

> Trecerket e njerezve e ke fjalen per vendin ku banon ti apo per mbare njerzimin ? Jo , se mua me te tille tip si ky i rreshkituri akoma nuk me ka rastisur ne qindra e mijra vete qe kam takuar
> 
> 
> Si ti mbeshtet Zoti-t psh nje tek 17 qe i ka ikur truri fare ?


Para se te thuash per tjeret se u ka ikur truri apo qe jane te rreshkitur sigurohu mire nese e ke trurin tend ne vend. Mos e merr per ofensive, eshte thjeshte per te nenvizuar citimin tend ofensiv ndaj antarit qe ka hapur temen. Pjesa me e madhe njerezve perjeton eksperienca te veshtira. Ne jemi deshmitare per veten tone, per te afermit tane dhe per miq e dashamire. Si njerez qe jemi dhe jo robote, ne kemi gezime dhe deshtime ne jete. Jo gjithmone punet shkojne vaj, jo gjithmone arrijme te korrim sukses dhe te fitojme ate qe duam. Kemi deshtime ne shkolle, kemi probleme familjare, probleme emocionale, probleme shendetesore etj. Te kesh probleme nuk eshte krim, te vuash nuk eshte turp. Cfare na ngelet ne eshte nje durim i mire, qe dhimbjet dhe sfidat ti perballojme me guxim dhe vendosmeri.

Shoqeria sot ka standartizuar shume fenomene dhe evenimente qe ne mungesen e tyre, tek njerezit krijojne vuajtje emocionale. Eshte standartizuar mosha e studimeve, mosha e marteses etj. Po te vesh keto gjera jane te standartizuara ne raport te zhdrejte me kushtet ekonomike dhe sociale te shoqerise. Marrim shembullin konkret ne shqiperi. Nje nga gjerat me te shtrenjta dhe më me dobi qe mund te beje nje individ pergjithesisht eshte investimi per vetveten. Si mund te investoje nje i ri shqiptar per vetveten dhe cfare jane produktet e ketij investimi. Investim eshte te edukohesh, te kesh nje dipllome. Investim gjithashtu eshte te njihesh me njeriun e pershtatshem dhe te krijosh familjen, institucionin kryesor njerezor. Investim eshte te besh vizitat mjekesore rregullisht per nje te ardhme te shendetshme. Investim eshte dhe te sigurohesh ne shoqerite e sigurimeve. Sa jane te afte te rinjte shqiptare ose me mire sa jane te pershtatshme kushtet ekonomike dhe sociale qe te rinjte te investojne per vetveten?
Mendimi im eshte qe te investosh ne shqiperi eshte nje nga ndermarrjet me te rrezikshme dhe ne kete pike nuk ben perjashtim as investimi per vetveten. Investon per arsim, por qe ne fillim perplasesh me profesoret e korruptuar dhe pastaj kur te dalesh ne treg te punes, me punedhenesit e korruptuar.

Investon ne drejtim emocional por do te vesh re qe njerezit jane aq materialiste sa te habisin. 
etj etj
Pra me pak fjale njerezit shikojne nje te ardhme te erret. Kjo nuk ndodh vetem ne shqiperi. Kjo ndodh kudo, ne te gjitha vendet ku materailizma eshte standartizuar brenda kontureve te celikta ne mendjen e njerezve.

Une jam kundra standartizimit ne pergjithesi. Duke perjashtuar standartizimin natyror qe eshte bukuri e natyres. Duke pasur parasysh gjithmone Ska moshe te caktuar per arsimin. Ska moshe te caktuar per martesen etj. 

Keto jane barrikada qe njerezit ja kane vetes padashje dhe qe u sjellin vuajtje.

Persa i perket ceshtjes nqs njeriu duhet ti mbeshtetet apo jo Zotit, kjo besoj se nuk ka nevoje per diskutim. Ku ka mbeshtetje me te mire se mbeshtetja ne ate qe ka ne dore jeten dhe vdekjen tende?

----------


## EuroStar1

Meriamun....Ju bashke me kete psikon qe ka hapur kete dhe shume tema te tjera si kjo, duke u qare si me te pafatet e botes , kerkoni komunizem ose gjoja te mbizotroje barazia e fese Islame, ku te gjithe njerzit jane te qete dhe nuk kane probleme. I kemi dhe jemi duke pare vendet me ligj Islam se sa jane te verteta perrallat fetare te barazise dhe qetesise shpirtrore . 

Ata te 17 es, nuk me the se si duhet ti mbeshteten Zoti-t ?

----------


## hot_prinz

Edhe mua po me mungon nganjehere. 
Po cfare te besh, thua ti prejme venat tani me zhilete sensor excell?

----------


## Hopee

> Tung,
> 
> Kam kaluar neper depresion dhe tani meqe pjeserisht e kalova, e shoh se sa shume me ka ndryshuar dhe trurin. P.sh. ajo qe me shqeteson me tani, pervec te tjerave, eshte qe kur kam qene shume me i ri dhe isha me miq, une isha atmosfera e tavolines dhe shquhesha per gjerat qe thoja, ndersa tani kur them ndonje gje, te gjithe me shikojne sikur te kem lajthitur, madje kam problem edhe me shqiptimin e sakte te fjaleve, mos te flas per permbajtjten e atyre qe them. E ndjej trurin te mjegullt, te pergjumur dhe nuk shpresoj per rikthim te atij trurit qe kam pasur, pasi nuk jam ai qe kam qene dikur. Si thoni ju? Cfare te bejqe te pakten te kendellem, qofte edhe ajo e vogel?


Nuk je i vetmi  me kete ngulfatje jo ,ke mic boll qe vuajn njehit,mire po disa mbajne ne vehte qe nuk eshte mire aspak ,disa kerkojne ndihme qe me ne fund largohet nga ajo ngulfatje (Ankth)
T_e kisha propozu te shkojsh ne nje udhetim,apo pushim vetem pa askendin ,te duhet kohe per veti dhe nje ndryshim vendi,por edhe ne te perditshmen  te  gjejshe aktivitete qe ke interesim,sepse Depresioni ate e don dhe aty leshon rrenje aty ku koha mbetet ne nje vend ,po te gjejsh aktivitete qe te mirresh me to vet depresioni largohet me kohen,fillo me nje pushim vetem dikund  dhe pasi te kthehesh gjeje aktivitete dhe ben nje orare sa ma shum te je i nxanun me veten me pune apo  cka do cofte  vetem ne vetmi dhe kujtime mos hargjo kohen.

_

----------


## Noellag

Me kalimin e kohes, gjerat ndryshojne sepse bota rrotullohet dhe cdo gje leviz. Ashtu sic vjen nata dhe iken dielli , vjen dielli dhe iken nata. Ne vejme re gjera shume te vogla dhe vrasim mendjen duke shikuar ate gje pa e kuptuar se koha kalon dhe cdo minute qe kalon  eshte kohe e humbur.  Vetja nuk humb as nuk iken, ajo zhduket nga menyra e perceptimit per jeten.  Psikologjia njeriut ndryshon ngjyre ne momentin kur terhiqet dhe mbyllet ne vetvete ne vetmi, njesoj sikur ti je i mbyllur mes  4 mure dhe hyn  ne labirinthe mendimesh se  as vet se di ku te con. Ky eshte shkaku pse lind depresioni dhe humb kenaqsine per te jetuar, menyra e perceptimit per jeten. 
Te kam folur ne nje teme tjeter dhe kam dhene keshillat e mia sepse kam njohuri te mjaftueshem per te kuptuar gjendjen tende vetem me dy fjale. 

Do te pyes : A e ke menduar ndonjehere se vetja jote kerkon te eksploroje boten, te shikoje driten dhe natyren ?



Noellag

----------


## ganimet

Pershendetje Citrusee!

Fshi kujtimet e hidhura me nji kujtim te bukur,Lexo Proz popullre nga Anton Cetta.Shkruaj nji leter dashurie per dike qe e dashuron ose do ta dashurosh.
Mos u fikso ne te kaluaren,luaj shah ose bej kerkes te mesosh se si luan shahun Kasparovi i KS :buzeqeshje: 
Perpiqu te sherohesh ,sepse njerzit mund te sherojn pore jo tu dhurojn edhe forcen ta mundesh smundjen.Ti je qe mund te ndryshosh, per ta mundur armikun duhet te japesh macsimumin nga vetja.
Mos u dorzo mer trejme para vogelsirave.

----------


## ganimet

> Nuk je i vetmi  me kete ngulfatje jo ,ke mic boll qe vuajn njehit,mire po disa mbajne ne vehte qe nuk eshte mire aspak ,disa kerkojne ndihme qe me ne fund largohet nga ajo ngulfatje (Ankth)
> T_e kisha propozu te shkojsh ne nje udhetim,apo pushim vetem pa askendin ,te duhet kohe per veti dhe nje ndryshim vendi,por edhe ne te perditshmen  te  gjejshe aktivitete qe ke interesim,sepse Depresioni ate e don dhe aty leshon rrenje aty ku koha mbetet ne nje vend ,po te gjejsh aktivitete qe te mirresh me to vet depresioni largohet me kohen,fillo me nje pushim vetem dikund  dhe pasi te kthehesh gjeje aktivitete dhe ben nje orare sa ma shum te je i nxanun me veten me pune apo  cka do cofte  vetem ne vetmi dhe kujtime mos hargjo kohen.
> 
> _


Ku po qe e ke udhzuar ..don me na e humb nji forumist!!! .
A e din mer se mund te humb rrugen per ne kthim
http://static.forumishqiptar.com/ima...ons/icon12.gif

----------


## user010

E di qe eshte teme e vjeter.. shpresoj mos te bej keq po te postoj.

Ka keshilla te sakta me siper. Un do shtoja... kur dicka shkon keq dikush paguan, nuk shpeton dot, mir apo keq ai je ti, me faj apo faj ti paguan, keshtu eshte jeta (dhe mire eshte beoj).

E para qe ka rendesi eshte se duhet te pranosh qe paguajte shtrenjte (humbja e moshes, e eksperiancave etj) vendimet e tua, pa pranur veten tende ashtu sic je dhe me c'do gabim, nuk mund te ecesh me teje. 

E dyta qe ka rendesi eshte se kur vendos te nderrosh duhet te mbash mend se shum here do kthehesh pak pas, pastaj perseri perpara e gjithashtu.. rendesi ka se ti do te ecesh perpara ndryshe nuk do kishe lene asnje dritare hapur.

Flet per te kaluaren... lere ate muhabet, mos e mba veten pgen ne te kaluaren apo ne jeten qe shpresoje po nuk erdhi.. vendos sot te njohesh e te pranosh veten e vertete, dhe kur te ze depresioni i thuaj vetes "do me kaloje".

----------

